# I knew I'd seen this bloke before



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Obviously p'tit Nicolas has been practising his smile after watching L & H movies!

http://www.totalfrance.com/france/forum/viewtopic.php?t=114713


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

? all I get is the total france forum page?


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Oooops! sorry about that. It works now.
Well, it did when I tested it lol


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing likeness


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Which one is Oliver?


----------

